# gERMAN rAILWAY



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Drools... 

...eerrr... 

Ok...was Fritz one of the guys who built this?


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i doubt,that Fritz has to do with it. he seems to collect slightly bigger trains. 
(if i remember right, i saw pics of some 1:1 two foot gauge rails in his garden. 
this H0 layout iis a commercial thing. 
i read somewhere, that they invested a million euro before even opening.


----------

